# Roots and Branches of Wing Tsun - By Dr. Leung Ting



## jeff_hasbrouck (Aug 3, 2013)

There is a book out there, when I bought it, it was like 50 bucks.

It goes over all the people still in china teaching and developing Wing Tsun/Chun. Leung Ting runs around china and gets other lineages to show them what they know. He has recorded in photoraphs other people doing their lineaege's forms... From SNT to the Dummy forms... no weapons as leung ting reguards these as actual secrets.

He does interviews with mulitiple lineages and their accounts of how Wing Chun was passed down from the founders to Yip Man. Everyone has different stories, and LT adds his two cents to say exactly how he feels.

Also you get a very inside look on how Leung Ting views his 'brand' of WT compared to others.

ya'll should pick it up. I think you will find it truley illuminating.


----------



## OzPaul (Aug 4, 2013)

I grabbed a copy of it a number of years ago.  It is one of the better books about WC/WT out there.  Definitely worth buying.


----------



## geezer (Aug 4, 2013)

OzPaul said:


> I grabbed a copy of it a number of years ago.  It is one of the better books about WC/WT out there.  Definitely worth buying.



Yeah, just make sure you got the later edition. I ended up with the first edition in English which was very poorly translated and proof-read by non-native speakers of English. I've seen the later edition which Master Jeff Webb helped proof and it is better. Also, be prepared for a typical Leung Ting style lay-out that compares to a bad high-school year book. LT was never one to take artistic advice on such matters. Still the information, though opinionated, is priceless and it was gathered at a time when many of the old masters on the mainland were still alive and teaching. I'd recommend it for any WC/VT/WC lover's collection.


----------



## Transk53 (Aug 4, 2013)

Leung Ting ???


----------



## Takai (Aug 4, 2013)

Transk53 said:


> Leung Ting ???



Wiki certainly isn't the most accurate place for info but...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leung_Ting


----------



## jeff_hasbrouck (Aug 5, 2013)

Ya know what, for all the beginning chunners out there I also suggest Wing Tsun Kuen - By Leung Ting.

And the books on the forms and the chi-sau sections are really good... I had all the stuff and the dummy book as well... it gives some pretty good insight. They go through the theories (well the basic ones) and they are really good resources when you don't have anyone else around.

I really think the chi-sau books are good stuff.. They give a good explanation that you can refer to or help someone with.


----------



## SamAbb (Aug 27, 2013)

You're better off with Complete Wing Chun, guys http://www.amazon.com/Complete-Wing-Chun-Definitive-Traditions/dp/0804831416.

LT's book is quite avg, biased and full of misinformation.


----------



## geezer (Aug 31, 2013)

SamAbb said:


> LT's book is quite avg, biased and full of misinformation.


 _Roots and Branches of Wing Tsun_ "Avg"? Not "average" in my opinion. Biased? Definitely. Also quirky, oddly organized, amateurish in layout ... and fascinating. Also, it was the first book widely available to present information about branches of WC on the mainland to the outside world. This information was collected in the 80s when it was very difficult to visit mainland China, and nobody else from the outside had gone back to Fo'shan to research WC/VT/WT. Certainly not any Westerners. Remember, this was back before anybody could hop onto youtube and see a zillion clips of just about any type of kung-fu. And WC in Fo'shan wasn't a tourist draw like today. Tourists couldn't easily get into China. And if they could, they travelled in groups led by government "handlers". The few sifus still practicing WC wouldn't have even spoken to them. We quickly forget this. Now, so much more info is available. Of course, later work by Chu, Sifu Sergio, and so many others, helps to complete the picture. But LT's book is an interesting oddity and still well worth a look.


----------



## jeff_hasbrouck (Sep 4, 2013)

SamAbb said:


> LT's book is quite avg, biased and full of misinformation.



Im not sure what part your speaking about, but honestly I wouldn't call anything in that book "mis-information". I've met Si-Gung (LT) a few times and asked him about certain things in his book(s). Biased? Maybe. Opinionated? DEFINATELY. But unless you've went to foshan (fatsan) and spoken with Kwok Fu and all the rest then I wouldn't say you really have a leg to stand on sir.

Like it or not LT is REALLY GOOD at WT. I know, because I have personally rolled chi-sau with him and done some lat-sau with him. Also with Sifu Carson Lau (Lau Kau Sun), Sifu Will Paker, Sifu Jeff Webb, who are all considered "WT Masters" in LT association. I've had an amazing opprotunity when I travelled around the US to experience some other WT/WC/VT/VC as well and nobody has come close to LT. NOBODY. Personally I think the guy is an arrogant prick, but He is still good at MA.

And he knows how to SELL, SELL, SELL. He has schools in over 20 countries and he has taught para-military and special forces units in many places like: GSG9 and SEK from germany, RAID out of france, the NOCS from Italy, Chinese SF, Egyptian Military, FBI, CIA, and US Marines. I personally taught the Marine Combatives instructors on Fort Sam Houston (San Antonio Texas) and we had some army CI's come in after a demo we put on in Fort Sam.

The guy is legit, so saying "mis-information" sounds kind of vague and petty when you don't explain yourself.

No offense meant of course, but if your gonna slap a spade at least explain what you mean.

All the best,


Jeff


----------

